# ZZ-XD Experimental Method



## MethodNeutral (Jan 13, 2017)

Recently I've been looking at my approach to CP after the first F2L block (using only 2 algs, L' U R U' L and L' U R2 U' L) and trying to make it better, when I realized that it could be possible to do CP right after EOline, giving an <L, U> left block into an <R, U> right block + last layer.

So the steps for the method are EO, CP, 2-gen left block, 2-gen right block, 2GLL

However, CP recognition is based solely on brute force, which is why this is an experimental method. Here are the basics of CP, other than that the method's pretty straightforward:

1. Place DL corners (DFL and DBL) in their spots regardless of orientation or permutation (can be swapped).
2. Do the same for DR corners in their spots.
3. Check for parity: If all corners are solved, p=0. If DL corners are swapped and DR corners are swapped, p=0. Otherwise (only one pair is swapped), p=1.
4. Recognize U layer CP. There are always two adjacent U-layer corners with a shared color other than U, AUF these to that side. Then check if they are swapped. The two other corners on the U layer will automatically share the opposite color and will be AUFed correctly, check if they are swapped as well. If both U pairs need to be swapped, pu=2. If only one needs to be swapped, pu=1. If no swaps are needed on the U-layer, pu=0.
5. Permute corners.
pu=0 pu=1 pu=2
p=0 Skip alg1 alg2
p=1 alg2 alg1 Skip

alg1 = R U' L' U R'
alg2 = R U' L2 U R'

For pu=1,p=0: place corners that should be swapped at UL
For pu=1, p=1: place corners that don't need to be swapped at UL.

One last note, the DR corners can be placed at UL with a harder recognition that I can explain later. Also, I decided to call it ZZ-XD because it's an extreme version of ZZ-d, doing CP before the left block and with very complicated recognition. I'm mainly posting this to get the word out, not sure how else to share this with the world.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2017)

Got an example solve?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 13, 2017)

This looks like a Ortega without the orientation and it's not extremely experimental tbh and is how most CP systems work with a few more restrictions and no blocks.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 13, 2017)

what about if your left-block pieces are stuck in the right-block spot? after the CP alg?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/zz-and-zb-discussion.20834/page-32#post-772869


----------



## MethodNeutral (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucas Garron said:


> Got an example solve?


Thanks for the reminder, I'm new to this and forgot to put one.

scramble: D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F L D2 F' L' D' U2 F2 L F D
eoline: D' F' U' D B L' D'
CP setup: U L U L2 R'
CP: R U' L2 U R'
Left block sorting: S2 U S2
Left block: L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L2 U L U' L' U' L U L'
Right block: R U R' U' R U R2 U' R' U R U R U R' U' R' U' R'
2GLL: U L2 U' L U L U L' U2 L U L2 U L2 U



mDiPalma said:


> what about if your left-block pieces are stuck in the right-block spot? after the CP alg?



Like I did in the example solve, you can use S2 and E2 to conjugate U or L turns, respectively in order to move the edges. Corners won't be stuck because of how CP is done.



shadowslice e said:


> This looks like a Ortega without the orientation and it's not extremely experimental tbh and is how most CP systems work with a few more restrictions and no blocks.


I said it was experimental because of CP recognition, it couldn't really be used in a speedsolve.


----------

